# Thoughts on Camacho knives



## Logan A. (Mar 21, 2022)

Hey guys! Hope you’re all doing well out there and are staying safe and healthy. 
Anyone here have experience with Camacho knives? I found them on Instagram and they seem very well done from the photos, though I haven’t heard anything about them. If someone here has tried them then would you mind sharing your experience? I’m debating whether it’s worth grabbing one to try out.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Mar 21, 2022)

Do it. I have a blade from him. Great fit and finish. Razor sharp. And his handle game is on point.


----------



## Logan A. (Mar 24, 2022)

Good to know! Thanks man!


----------



## ptanks15 (Mar 31, 2022)

Logan A. said:


> Hey guys! Hope you’re all doing well out there and are staying safe and healthy.
> Anyone here have experience with Camacho knives? I found them on Instagram and they seem very well done from the photos, though I haven’t heard anything about them. If someone here has tried them then would you mind sharing your experience? I’m debating whether it’s worth grabbing one to try out.


Did you get in on his raffle? The degen in me had to buy a few spots. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Logan A. (Mar 31, 2022)

ptanks15 said:


> Did you get in on his raffle? The degen in me had to buy a few spots. Fingers crossed.


I absolutely did! Honestly too good of a deal to pass up. I got two spots so worst case I’m out $40, but hey it’s a decent chance to win some cool knives!


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 1, 2022)

I talk to Zac, he’s a great helpful guy! I have talked to a couple people with his knives and they are happy.


----------



## ptanks15 (Apr 1, 2022)

Logan A. said:


> I absolutely did! Honestly too good of a deal to pass up. I got two spots so worst case I’m out $40, but hey it’s a decent chance to win some cool knives!


Nice. Good luck to you.


----------

